# How do you fence in your outdoor Pot Belly Pig?



## 2468herdsrgr8

I was wondering what would be a good fenced in area for a Pot Belly Pig....
What would be good fencing ....?
Should it be buried so they cannot get out?

Right now i have a veggie garden thats not doing a heck of alot.But grow #$%^&*(  weeds !!!......I have a line of raspberries  and a line of perrenials waiting to find another home in my yard.....and a lame atempt at planting some veggies...I hate weeding....I'll take a picture...
It has chickenwire and rocks  buried a foot underground and is surronded by cedar posts...

What should I do to get it Piggy friendly ....for next spring...I'll go take a photo.....


----------



## farmy

on our new enclosures we started having to bury the fence because a new group of pots that we have are diggers, before that we would bury barbed wire but most of our pig yards the pigs dont dig near the fence.. we use no climb horse fence with top boards for all our pigs and it works wonderful! 

But I have seen people use chain link kennels when they only have one pig as a pet. You can also bury part of that. 

Here is a pic of the lane leading down to our pig barn, you can see our fencing in this pic. Its winter time in this pic so please excuse our brown grass...


----------



## wynedot55

you  can by hoggwire an build him a pen.an yes you need to fix it so he cant digg out.or youll be chasing him.


----------



## Rafter 7 Paint Horses

You can also use cattle panels, or if you don't need that height for any other animals, you can use the shorter hog panels.

Right now, my pigs are in about 1/4 acre fenced with cattle panels. I want to move them, but we have to do some fence mending first, or the neighbors will get their flower beds tilled up. 
Ya know, some people just don't like free tilling of their flower beds...

Jean


----------



## 2468herdsrgr8

Good Mornin' ! thanks for the information....I didnt get around to taking the photo because daughter wanted to ride to naturally I had to watch...I'm going to check my photo's later to see if I have a photo....
I am just going to use this area as a place to put him when were not around to watch him....and for him to stay at night...unless in my dreams hubby breaks down.... and he can come in the house...
So I guess chicken wire is not a good fencing along with cedar rails?
Are PB pigs active at night? when its dark?
thanks everyone...I am going to go look for the photo...


----------



## 2468herdsrgr8

Okay heres a photo of the garden when we first started......man its hard finding one ...this is half the size of the garden ...When it stops raining .I'll take another photo.....what do you think ...honestly....Have to go help with chores ...YIKES!!


----------



## farmy

my pots sleep all night, but thats the schedule that they're used to. If thats the schedule your on and you keep your baby busy during the day you should be fine!


----------



## 2468herdsrgr8

So what do you think ? Should I use I different kind of wire> add another two or three cedar posts?....I am home almost everyday as we work from home....

I have another question....I know pigs are  tillers ....I have perrenial gardens that are mostly a foot or so high ...piled/stacked rocks from the pasture....Do you think a piggy could jump into that ?Theres alot more interesting stuff to see?.....thanks again...


----------



## miron28

i would use hog panels cause let me tell u i have re did my garden 3 times now i gave up. if they find the smallest hole they will get out i promise you that.....   but if you ring there noise they wont root anything.


----------



## farmy

If you plan on getting a little pot belly you can probably use cattle panels, I like the type of fencing we use but its really personal preference. I do not think chicken wire will hold up. 

Pigs are very very agile, so I would think if your pig really wanted to he could jump that. I have had a feral pig jump a 5 foot fence without a running  start, but the pots aren't that good of jumpers.


----------



## 2468herdsrgr8

Thanks for the great idea's....So what i am thinking is to take down the chicken wire( i had it up there for the bunnies...who dont like to eat weeds..:/.)and put up the other wire and maybe put up " T ' bars(metal bars) on the inside to have something to tie it up to....also I'll bury it...Would a foot down be okay...? and I'll throw in plenty of rocks...thanks again....Love the photos!!!!   Miron28  and thanks Farmy   Just want to make sure I have everything lined up ...I have been working on hubby slowly ....:/


----------



## farmy

you're welcome! Good luck with the hubby, and yeah I think a foot would be good just to be cautious!


----------



## Fainter

I am looking for some fence/pig talk so this looks like a good thread.   

I do not yet have any pigs. I have a heritage farm and am looking to incorporate more heritage breeds of animals to help me with the organic vegetable aspect.  I grow on two acres out of five total and have a 30 member CSA.  I have to keep the animals where I want them and not have them destroy things I have planted. 

I currently have fainting goats, chickens and one goose.  The chickens are going into chicken tractors that I am constructing and I have a "goat moat" for the fainting goats which rings the inside ten feet of the garden fence for them to keep clear.

The problem is that none of the above really want to get at the roots of the weeds so they will just come back.   

I am thinking of getting small goats, such as Guineas, who will do some rooting but not become big things that will destroy the fences. 

What exactly is needed to contain them?  Is is possible to develop  what would amount to "Pig Tractors" to move them around or would they tunnel under anything?  The "tractors" could be moved daily so maybe that could happen before they could get underneath.


----------

